# Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar, und VISA.com folgt!,...



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie bereits an anderen Stellen verlautet, leidet Mastercard unter den Angriffen der "Operation Payback".

Durch die vermutlichen DDOS-Angriffe sind die Mastercard-Server nicht mehr erreichbar. Nicht einmal ein Ping an die Server funktioniert mehr. Es ist also davon auszugehen, das diese entweder völlig überlastet sind, oder, da es zu keinem Timeout kommt, sondern die Adresse nicht aufgelöst werden kann, die Server sind somit sogar faktisch "offline".

Es bleibt spannend zu beobachten, wie sich die Situation weiter entwickelt. Eventuell sind wir sogar die Zeugen des ersten Cyberkriegs, in dem nicht/nicht nur Staaten agieren, sondern völlig unterschiedliche Gruppen offen ihre Machkämpfe im WWW austragen. Hier stellt sich aber klar die Frage, wer am Ende den längeren Atem hat.

Für Firmen wie Mastercard könnte sich die Sache aber sehr schnell zu einem echten Problem ausweiten, da die Firmen auf ihre Internetpresenz angewiesen sind.

Update:
Die Webadresse von mastercard.com wird wieder aufgelöst, es kommt aber weiterhin zu einem timeout.

Update2:
Und freudig geht das Spielchen bei Mastercard weiter. Inzwischen wird die URL wieder nicht aufgelöst, und beim direkten anpingen der HP erhält man nur einen timeout wie man im Bild sieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: in der Orginalnews LExx einwand eingearbeitet.

Update 2:
Nun ist auch Visa.com nicht mehr erreichbar, nachdem verkündet wurde, dass der Angriff nun umschwenken soll, hat es laut meinen Informationen nur einige Minuten gedauert, bis die Seite nicht mehr erreichbar war. 

Sogar die Fernsehmedien wie RTL berichten inzwischen über die Vorfälle im WWW. Wie sich die ganze Sache weiter entwickelt bleibt abzuwarten. Nachdem Facebook die Seite der operation payback gesperrt hat, bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich die ganze Sache weiter entwickelt. Auch bleibt abzuwarten wie sich die Angriffe auf die allgemeine Netzstabilität auswirken, wenn diese dauerhaft fortgeführt werden.

Sehen wir hier den ersten Einsatz des Reset-Buttons für das WWW in den USA auf uns zukommen?

Ich habe auch noch eine sehr schöne Zusammenfassung zu den gesamten Vorkommnissen gefunden, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will:

Operation Avenge Assange | Operation Payback | Malware Database

Update 3:
Wie Explosiv hier im Topic mitgeteilt hat, wurde von z.B. Spiegel berichtet, das Paypal wohl aufgrund der Angriffe und auch des mehr als unrühmlichen Mitteilung eines Spenders, das Paypal seine Spende nicht zurück überweisen werde dazu entschieden alle Gelder die im Moment auf dem Konto von/für Wikileaks vorhanden sind an die Wau-Holland-Stiftung zu überweisen. Das Konto an sich wird allerdings bis auf weiteres gesperrt bleiben, womit keine neuen Spendeneingänge über Paypal mehr möglich sind. Die Wau-Holland-Stiftung will gegen diese Sperre allerdings rechtliche Schritte einleiten.

Von Twitter gibt es auch etwas neues zu berichten die Seite von Operation Payback wurde gesperrt, nur wenig später war diese allerdings unter geringfügig anderen Namen wieder erreichbar. Hierbei wurde Twitter auch offen gedroht, man solle es nicht nochmals wagen die Seite von Payback auf Twitter zu sperren.

Quellen: Spiegel,
Zitat:#Paypal we are very angry with you, already knows I want, try to shut our mouths, not our more attacks!
aus Anon Operation (Anon_Operationn) on Twitter

Update 4:
Wie in Update 3 bereits geschrieben wurde, hat Paypal die Gelder auf den Konten freigegeben. In diesem Zuge gab Paypal auch eine Erklärung ab, laut der Sie von den USA einen Brief erhalten hätten, in dem Wikileaks Urheberrechtsverletzung vorgeworfen werde, woraufhin Paypal das Konto sperrte. Weitere Infos hierzu gibt es z.B. unter BBC News - PayPal says it stopped Wikileaks payments on US letter

In Sachen MasterCard/Visa ist folgendes zu vermelden. Laut einer neuen Meldung haben habe Firmen mit der Unterstützung USA versucht Gesetze, welche die beiden Firmen betreffen in Russland zu beeinflussen. 

Als letzte Neuigkeit gibt es zu vermelden, dass die Seite der Operation Payback unter massiven DDOS-Angriffen zu leiden hat, und daher auch wohl teilweise umgezogen ist, um weiter erreichbar zu sein. Auch der Chatchannel wird von Bots geflutet, wie man im unteren Bild sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaAm3r (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Matercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*

Fehler in der Überschrift


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*

Hehe danke  wie schnell sowas doch passiert


----------



## Lexx (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*



> sondern die Adresse nicht aufgelöst werden kann, die Server sogar offline sind.


irrtum, server sind niemals "offline"
in solchen fällen wird die routingtabelle 
des vorangelagerten switches manipuliert.

verwerfen von bestimmten paketmustern.
routing an eine nichtexistente adresse.
per hmm.. vpn, tunneling oder bouncer 
wird er sicherlich noch erreichbar sein..


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*

der war garnicht mehr erreichbar, also rein garnichts. Klar kanns sein, dass der eingehende traffic komplett geblockt wurde, dann ist der server aber auch faktisch "offline", denn wenn etwas nicht erreichbar ist, sieht man keinen Unterschied, ob er physisch offline ist, oder nicht.

Ich werd aber auf dem offline ein "offline" machen, um das klarer zum Ausdruck zu bringen.


----------



## IceMatrix (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*



Lexx schrieb:


> irrtum, server sind niemals "offline"
> in solchen fällen wird die routingtabelle
> des vorangelagerten switches manipuliert.
> 
> ...



routingtabelle des vorangelagerten switches .. aha ..


----------



## Dolomedes (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*

Justice 4 Julian ftw

Der Typ von Wikileaks ist ned der einzigste auf der Welt dem so geht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*

The Interwebz Legion strikes back ...


----------



## Explosiv (8. Dezember 2010)

Warum muss ich ständig an den Film Terminator denken  ? 
Liegt wohl am Thema selbst.

Ich bin gespannt wie die ganze Sache weiter- bzw. ausgeht. So etwas gab es in diesem Umfang, meines Wissens schon lange nicht mehr. Ich hoffe es nimmt nicht überhand und alle Parteien finden so langsam eine vernünftige Lösung.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2010)

Keine Ahnung... 

Aber mir gehts irgendwie genau so...


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

Steht da bei dir irgendwo das das Hacker von Wikileaks sind ? Die haben laut Hamburger Abendblatt ein bot Netzwerk aus 720 pc !!


----------



## lollyy (9. Dezember 2010)

soweit ich das beurteilen kann würde ich sagen, paypal.com is auch down 
dafür is mastercard wieder online...


----------



## who (9. Dezember 2010)

war im IRC als die Attacke um 22 Uhr gestartet ist
wurde mit LOIC gemacht und war innerhalb von sekunden down


----------



## mycel-x (9. Dezember 2010)

Gute detailierte News.So macht man das.
@ Topic:Krass wie und warum man sich mit Nullen und Einsen bewirft und welche Folgen das nach sich zieht.
War/ist das der Grund?
Viruslist.com - Schattenwirtschaft Botnetze – ein Millionengeschäft für Cyberkriminelle.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

lollyy schrieb:


> soweit ich das beurteilen kann würde ich sagen, paypal.com is auch down
> dafür is mastercard wieder online...



Paypal ist noch on


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2010)

http://www.titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/assange2b_02.jpg


----------



## Explosiv (9. Dezember 2010)

> Der Online-Bezahldienst PayPal hat nach massiven Protesten von Wikileaks-Anhängern und Hacker-Attacken auf seine Website beschlossen, eingefrorene Spenden an die Enthüllungsplattform auszuzahlen. "Wir verstehen, dass die Entscheidung von PayPal zum Gegenstand einer größeren Geschichte geworden ist, bei der es rund um die Aktivitäten von Wikileaks auch um politische und juristische Debatten und um die Meinungsfreiheit geht", erklärte PayPal-Justiziar John Muller im Firmenblog




Viell. ein Update machen ?

Quelle

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Amigo (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Links von heute @ all über mir! 

@Skysnake:
Auch dir ein Dankeschön, toll dass du Updates einfügst!


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> http://www.titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/assange2b_02.jpg


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Dezember 2010)

Hat da jemand das Tor-Netzwerk reaktiviert? 

Oder ist das ein neues, noch unbekanntes Netzwerk? xD


----------



## Lexx (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*



Lexx schrieb:


> irrtum, server sind niemals "offline"
> in solchen fällen wird die routingtabelle
> des vorangelagerten switches manipuliert.
> 
> ...


auf meinem bankweg vorhin habe ich mich dezitiert erkundigt:
visa ist bankintern online und verfügbar.. 

scheint wie gesagt an unseren adressen zu liegen.. :-p

abgesehen davon, habe ich heute mehrere zahlungen 
per visa ohne dem geringsten problem getätigt..


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (9. Dezember 2010)

Werden alle Server mit Hilfe von diesem Loic- Tool außer Gefecht gesetzt??
Dieses Bild http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/1291659886233.png fordert klar zu einer Attacke mit Hilfe von Loic auf.
Ich finds iwie sehr interessant und spannend zugleich. Thx @ Threadersteller!!
MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Skysnake (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mastercard Server nicht mehr erreichbar*



Lexx schrieb:


> auf meinem bankweg vorhin habe ich mich dezitiert erkundigt:
> visa ist bankintern online und verfügbar..
> 
> scheint wie gesagt an unseren adressen zu liegen.. :-p
> ...



So allgemein kannst du das nicht sagen. Die Zahlung im Laden war nicht davon betroffen, die Zahlungen online über deren Seite wohl dahingegen schon. Auf RTL z.B. hat ein Betreiber eines Ladens darüber geklagt, das seine Kunden nicht mit MasterCard (oder Visa, keine Ahnung welche es war) zahlen konnten. Soviel dazu.....


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2010)

Google Übersetzer


----------



## Progs-ID (9. Dezember 2010)

Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Werden alle Server mit Hilfe von diesem Loic- Tool außer Gefecht gesetzt??
> Dieses Bild http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/1291659886233.png fordert klar zu einer Attacke mit Hilfe von Loic auf.
> Ich finds iwie sehr interessant und spannend zugleich. Thx @ Threadersteller!!
> MfG
> ...


Oha, dann stimmte die Aussage wirklich, dass die Twitter angreifen wollen. Oh man, was da wohl noch alles passieren wird. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Google Übersetzer



Danke für den Link. Aber was hab ich gesagt in den anderen Topics?


----------



## poiu (9. Dezember 2010)

ja ich erinnere mich  von denn Beschlagnahmen in D. mit der Begründung "PC verseucht" hab ich auch gelesen XD


----------



## joel3214 (9. Dezember 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Die haben laut Hamburger Abendblatt ein bot Netzwerk aus 720 pc !!


Bisschen wennig um Server der größenordung lam zu legen 
Müssten schon 720k sein.
Ich finde gut was sie tun.
Informationsfreiheit sollte wenigstens im netz noch eine weile bestehen.
Sehe schon denn Nachfolger kommen ohne Namen und Gesicht mal sehen was sie dann machen


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde sagen, man hat den Schlafenden Drachen geweckt. Interessant, wie das verläuft.


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Dezember 2010)

Mich würd ja mal interessieren ob die Angriffe irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken in deren Servern offenbart haben... Wenn viele Leute so eine Seite, bei der es um viel Geld gehen kann, angreifen, dann sind auch bestimmt welche dabei, die das ganze als Tarnung nutzen um mehr oder minder unbemerkt "einzubrechen"... Mal sehen ob Mastercard und Co. nen Statement dazu abgeben...


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (10. Dezember 2010)

Unterm Strich haben die Firmen es nicht anders Verdient.


Meine Eltern standen eines Abends an einer wohlbekannten Mauer.
Ich selbst war 89 auch dabei war aber erst 6 und erinnere mich daher nicht so genau.

"Wir sind das Volk" hieß es damals

Heute sind wir die "USER" die Freiheit wollen.

Ich beglückwünsche jeden der seinen Teil dazu beitragen kann das diese
Zensur nicht den (von Politikern undCo.) erwünschten Erfolg bringt.

Freiheit 4TW !


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2010)

Das Internet wird den Menschen das Genick brechen, ich glaub hiermit fängt ein neues Kapitel an...


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Mich würd ja mal interessieren ob die Angriffe  irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken in deren Servern offenbart haben... Wenn  viele Leute so eine Seite, bei der es um viel Geld gehen kann,  angreifen, dann sind auch bestimmt welche dabei, die das ganze als  Tarnung nutzen um mehr oder minder unbemerkt "einzubrechen".


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist eine DoS bzw DDoS-Attacke keine Sicherheitslücke sondern eine einfache Überlastung.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Internet wird den Menschen das Genick brechen, ich glaub hiermit fängt ein neues Kapitel an...


Politisch denk ich nicht, die Politik hat sich hier in ein Gebiet gewagt, wo man Macht erst mal neu definieren muss. Hier kann man nicht einfach Leute festnehmen. Irgendwann legt sich das wieder und vielleicht haben dann ein paar wenige gelernt, dass man vielleicht nicht überall blind reinlaufen sollte. Zum Autofahren braucht man schließlich auch einen Führerschein.

Das Internet bricht eher unserer Gesellschaft das Genick, was ist das eigentlich für eine verkümmerte Generation, die Freunschaften anhand von Facebook beendet und sich gegenseitig mit Mitleid und Selbstprofilierung versorgt? Kein Gewissen, keine Selbstdisziplin. Das macht mir mehr sorgen als der Versuch einer Politik, etwas gegen ein System zu unternehmen, gegen das nicht einmal die Idustrie vorgehen kann (Die Industrie hat ja bekanntlich mehr zu sagen als die vom Volk bestimmten Politiker, Stichwort Stuttgart 21, Atomkraftwerke).


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Dezember 2010)

Das Internet wird sicherlich das nächste grosse Problem der Menschheit sein, worin sich die Abgründe wiederspiegeln. Das spielt keine Rolle welche Facette Politik usw. früher oder später wird es ein Mittel sein um Macht zu demonstrieren. Denn ganz ehrlich der Mensch ist ein Egoist das ist das einzige was uns vom Tier unterscheidet. Wikileaks ist eine Modeerscheinung selbst wenn das krasseste zum Vorschein kommt wird es die Merheit nicht interessieren. Aber vieles wird auf die Plattform Internet gebaut und immer mehr, da kann es schon zu etlichen Problemen kommen.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Dezember 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist eine DoS bzw DDoS-Attacke keine Sicherheitslücke sondern eine einfache Überlastung.
> [...]




Naja, ein DOS Angriff kann auch dafür sorgen das die Firewalls etc. überlastet sind und somit nicht alle Anfragen abarbeiten sondern einige so durchlassen... Schwupps bist du im Sicherheitssystem drin. Die Server zu überlasten ist immer nur ein Vorwand, meist steckt noch mehr kriminelle Energie dahinter...


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Dezember 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Internet wird sicherlich das nächste grosse Problem der Menschheit sein, worin sich die Abgründe wiederspiegeln. Das spielt keine Rolle welche Facette Politik usw. früher oder später wird es ein Mittel sein um Macht zu demonstrieren. Denn ganz ehrlich der Mensch ist ein Egoist das ist das einzige was uns vom Tier unterscheidet. Wikileaks ist eine Modeerscheinung selbst wenn das krasseste zum Vorschein kommt wird es die Merheit nicht interessieren. Aber vieles wird auf die Plattform Internet gebaut und immer mehr, da kann es schon zu etlichen Problemen kommen.


Du kannst ja deine Steuererklärung auch übers Internet machen, wenn das mal soweit kommt, dass wir neugeborene Kinder und Todesfälle nur noch per Mausklick angeben, dann wird das sicher ein Problem. Der neue Personalausweis wird auch irre witzig, wenn sich mal die richtigen Leute damit beschäftigen. Es ist an einer gewissen Uni im Umfeld von IT-Studenten gefährlich, eine Mensa-Karte mit Guthaben zu führen, da es Leute gibt, die sich beim Vorbeilaufen deine Karte kopieren 

Die Abgründe der Menschheit findest du ja jetzt schon im Internet, schalte doch mal den Google SafeSearch-Filter aus und suche nach alltäglichen Begriffen bei der Bildersuche, das ist ja schon schlimm genug.

Von daher halte ich den ganzen Hype um das Thema genauso für eine "Modeerscheinung" wie Wikileaks selbst  Zum Glück haben wir gerade keinen kalten Krieg, dann wär das vielleicht gefährlich




Der Maniac schrieb:


> Naja, ein DOS Angriff kann auch dafür sorgen  das die Firewalls etc. überlastet sind und somit nicht alle Anfragen  abarbeiten sondern *einige so durchlassen*... Schwupps bist du im  Sicherheitssystem drin.


Das hört sich nach einer ziemlich üblen Lücke an


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, passiert aber nur bei üblen angriffen... Aber möglich ist es, nichts ist perfekt programmiert, was meinst du warum die großen Firmen sich die Hacker als Personal beschaffen, die deren Systeme angegriffen und geknackt haben...?^^


----------



## totovo (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Hacker-Nachwuchs lebt gefährlich - heute.de Nachrichten

In Deutschland ist echt alles zu spät, wehren darf man sich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Rizzard (10. Dezember 2010)

Als Hacker muss man sich aber auch über eines im klaren sein, es gibt auch immer "Spezialisten" auf der anderen Seite.
Sobald du mal irgend wo drin warst, hinterlässt du eine Spur, möge sie auch noch so klein sein.

Naja die Leute müssen wissen was sie tun.


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Dezember 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Der Hacker-Nachwuchs lebt gefährlich - heute.de Nachrichten
> 
> In Deutschland ist echt alles zu spät, wehren darf man sich auch nicht mehr...



Also das würd ich nicht pauschalisieren, die News stammt ausserdem aus den Niederlanden.

Mir hat mal einer einen Trojaner zugespielt ("Kuck mal, was ich programmiert hab" 2 funktionierende Programme und 1 Trojaner) und mir meine eigenen privaten Bilder per ICQ geschickt. Bin mit ner Hand voll IP-Adressen und einigen Screenshots zur Polizei und hab dort Anzeige erstattet. Nichts passiert. Dem "Fachmann für Internetkriminalität" musste ich sogar erklären, was ICQ ist...

Ich denke mal, wenn man weiss, was man da wie tut, kommt man nach wie vor ungestraft davon.


----------



## totovo (10. Dezember 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Also das würd ich nicht pauschalisieren, die News stammt ausserdem aus den Niederlanden.
> 
> Mir hat mal einer einen Trojaner zugespielt ("Kuck mal, was ich programmiert hab" 2 funktionierende Programme und 1 Trojaner) und mir meine eigenen privaten Bilder per ICQ geschickt. Bin mit ner Hand voll IP-Adressen und einigen Screenshots zur Polizei und hab dort Anzeige erstattet. Nichts passiert. Dem "Fachmann für Internetkriminalität" musste ich sogar erklären, was ICQ ist...
> 
> Ich denke mal, wenn man weiss, was man da wie tut, kommt man nach wie vor ungestraft davon.





> *Strafe von bis zu zehn Jahren möglich*
> 
> Auch  hierzulande würde eine Beteiligung an einem DDoS-Angriff die   Strafverfolger auf den Plan rufen. Das massenhafte Versenden von   Server-Anfragen werde in Deutschland als Computer-Sabotage gewertet  und  könne durchaus strafbar sein, sagt der IT- und Medienrechtler  Thorsten  Feldmann von der Berliner Kanzlei JBB Rechtsanwälte. "Und im  Gegensatz  zu vielen internetbezogenen Handlungen aus dem Bereich der   Bagatellkriminalität müssen hier die Angreifer damit rechnen, dass  dies  von den Ermittlungsbehörden auch verfolgt wird. Wer das macht,  kann  massiv Ärger bekommen."
> 
> ...


----------



## MomentInTime (11. Dezember 2010)

Anonymous hat seine Strategie von DDos-Attacken auf Unternehmen, die Wikileaks boykottieren, gewechselt auf Operation Leakspin:

"So heißt es in dem Aufruf: _"Gentlemen, wir haben, bestenfalls, ihnen  ein blaues Auge verpasst. Das Spiel hat sich geändert. Wenn das Spiel  sich ändert, dann müssen es auch unsere Strategien."_ Danach wird dazu aufgerufen, Wikileaks zu durchsuchen, um die _"besten, am wenigsten aufgedeckten Leaks"_  zu finden, die man in die Hände bekommen kann. Davon sollen  Zusammenfassungen zusammen mit der kompletten Quelle gepostet werden.  Man soll kurze Videos für Youtube machen, in denen man den Inhalt von  Leaks vorträgt, am besten unter falschen Tags wie etwa "Tea Party" oder  "Bieber". Außerdem soll man Schnipsel der Informationen überall wo es  möglich ist posten. Der Aufruf endet mit den Worten _"Sie fürchten  nicht die LOIC [Low Orbit Ion Cannon, das DDoS-Tool von Anonymous, d.  Red.]. Sie fürchten Aufdeckung. Der Spaß beginnt um 9:00 P.M.EST"_."

Quelle: gulli.com - news - view - Operation:Leakspin?


----------

